# One of my birds is limping



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

This morning, when I went out to feed my birds, I noticed that one of my birds is limping. She (... I think its a she) will put some weight on her right foot, but not a lot and stands on her left foot / let when not having to walk... she'll walk, but you can tell she doesn't much want to ut weight on her right foot. Also, she holds the toes on her right foot closer togetehr then on the good foot... not tightly, just closer. The toes on her right foot don't look broken or anything and they're all still there. When she does put weight on her right foot, she walks on her toes and doesn't put her "heel" down. She's eating and moving around with the others. Of course, she's the hardest one out of all of them to catch. I'm thinking of watching her for a few hours this morning and see how she does. I have to go out and clean up the loft here in a bit when they're done eating. But I'm wondering if I should catch her later and bring her in and put her in a box for a couple of days inside where its warmer and were she won't move around so much? Thougths??


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Zig personally I wouldnt worry about it, if the bird is still putting wt on it it's nothing to be concerned about. These birds are very very tough and even broken bones are healed in a measure of weeks not month's. All of this is assuming that it isnt due to something like PMV which can paralyze legs. Maybe pull the feather back around the leg to look for bruising to set your mind at ease on the last one. It's probably just bruised though due to any number of things that go on in the loft. 
just my opinion


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think I'm going to bring her in. I haven't tried to catch her eitehr, but I have been keeping an eye on her. She seems a bit better since it has warmed up a bit. Sometimes she stands on it normal and sometimes she looks like she just favors it a bit. I'll keep an eye on her the next couple of days, but I think you're right, that its probably nothing to worry about .


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

There were two differnet times Kippy had a limp. It lasted for about 2 days and then just went away.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Kippy, yeah, that's pretty much the way "Speedy"... the Silver Bar Hen(?)... is today. I'd say she still favors her right leg a bit, but I doubt I'd even notice it today if I hadn't noticed it, when it was at its worse, a couple of days ago. I guess it was nothing. She must have gotten bopped by the cock of the loft, Big B*tch.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Kippy and Splash live to lay eggs so I did put some calcium in their water. I was thinking maybe she wasn't getting enough of calcium.


----------

